# are they more agressive?



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

the question i would like to be answered is simple. do apbt's tend to be more DA then an ambully?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

thaim said:


> the question i would like to be answered is simple. do apbt's tend to be more DA then an ambully?


yep...well especially the RE lines...can't promise that about any other.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes apbt's were bred for the box orginally hence DA is very alive in the breed even today .. American bullies were bred for looks and have been bred to be less aggressive with other animals. You have some American Bullies that are DA. But one of the goals orginally for the american bully was to create a more mellow dog thus breeding out the DA.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

sadie summed it all up!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

so i guess since my boy is an ambully he's not going to be as dog agressive huh. thats good to know! =) i don't think id want a fully dog agressive dog anyways =P


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Many people say the mixing in of mastiff in the ambullies have led to a more mellow dog, that tends to be less DA, but nothing is ever certain, any dog of any breed can be DA, APBT just have a higher probability than many other breeds.


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> Yes apbt's were bred for the box orginally hence DA is very alive in the breed even today .. American bullies were bred for looks and have been bred to be less aggressive with other animals. You have some American Bullies that are DA. But one of the goals orginally for the american bully was to create a more mellow dog thus breeding out the DA.


true, and I would be more afraid to walk into an Ambully's yard than an APBT's yard. Seems like bullys have a little less tolerance for humans, prolly from the mastiff lines. jmo


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

oo really. so mastiffs are more human agressive?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Mastiffs are a guardian breed so yes, they can be HA towards anyone not in their "pack".


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

A lot of breeders use Neopolatin(sp) Mastiffs and YES they are a guardian breed as C stated. A certain amount of Humane Aggression is expected in this breed. While the AmBully is for the most part a more mellow dog and more animal/dog friendly occasionally you will get one with more of a mastiff type temperment.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

hmmm maybe that would explain my boy being so defensive when people are walking by my house. sometimes when im taking him out too poo or pee in the front yard he will bark at them until they go away haha.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

thaim said:


> hmmm maybe that would explain my boy being so defensive when people are walking by my house. sometimes when im taking him out too poo or pee in the front yard he will bark at them until they go away haha.


I think that's normal on a certain scale. Loki does this too, he barks when he hears people walking past the house or yard, but that's all it is, all bark, he doesn't do anything to back it up. We call him our "alert dog". We appreciate this trait in him as we live in a not so great neighborhood and have had two break ins involving our detached garage/shop in the last couple of years.

Loki even helped us catch the guy the last time, and after he cornered the guy and we had him sitting down waiting for the police to arrive Loki was trying to get him to pet him LOL!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

LOL that was sweet! hahaha. ya my dog always barks when he hears people outside or hears voices he's never heard before in the house. its a great trait! i love it. now i'm rdy for anything! haha


----------

